#ubuntu-ports 2005-11-02
<chowdah> anyone know anything about gnome being included soon?
<shinmen> chowdah, for what arch? sparc already has it.
<chowdah> really? then how can i install it?
<chowdah> it is a sparc arch
<shinmen> chowdah, The way I got it was with the mini-iso and that did the trick for me.
<chowdah> yeah, i used that to install
<chowdah> but it didn't install gnome on its own
#ubuntu-ports 2005-11-05
<shinmen> fabbione, Anywhere I can take a look at buildd (sparc) logs? Or a list of the packages that need to be ported to dapper?
<fabbione> shinmen: one sec..
<fabbione> lamont: can you gimme again the url for the build logs please?
<fabbione> it's not in my moz history
<fabbione> shinmen: the build logs are available by web
<fabbione> there is not much that needs to be ported atm
<fabbione> buildd's are munging
<fabbione> that will just take some time
<lamont> fabbione: {buildd.mmjgroup.com,people.ubuntu.com/~lamont}/buildLogs
<shinmen> fabbione, Well, tried to do an apt-get install on wmaker and fluxbox and they weren't available. Had to build them. (as well as menu)
<lamont> fabbione: depending on which set you're asking about
<lamont> spark is buildd.mmjgroup.com/buildLogs/...
<fabbione> shinmen: dapper or breezy?
<fabbione> lamont: thanks
<shinmen> fabbione, dapper.
<fabbione> shinmen: dapper is building
<fabbione> it takes time
<fabbione> shinmen: and unfortunatly even if you build binaries, i can't upload them to the archive
<fabbione> they need to be builded on a buildd
<shinmen> Oh I see.
<shinmen> fabbione, Wasn't suggesting that. I know about buildd.
<fabbione> ok
<shinmen> How big is the buildd box?
<fabbione> shinmen: we have 2 buildds at the moment
<fabbione> and they focus on main first
<fabbione> universe is lower priority
<fabbione> main > universe > restricted > multiverse
<fabbione> basically they focus on main
<fabbione> your stuff is all universe :)
<fabbione> so it might take longer to get there
<shinmen> I can wait. Just moving away from gnome for a couple of days... I don't have the time to debug it... not right know. But I'll get to it.
#ubuntu-ports 2006-10-30
<tmarble> fabbione: do you know of any Niagara hardware representation at UDS?
<tmarble> well, that's what I'm working on (got to run now... i'll be on later....)
<fabbione> tmarble: no we are not going to have many presentations like in a conference
<tmarble> i know that!
<fabbione> <tmarble> fabbione: do you know of any Niagara hardware representation at UDS?
<tmarble> my question was "are YOU aware of hw presence..."
<tmarble> I have tentatively scheduled a T2000 rev2 to accompany me :-)
<tmarble> ... for you to play with (well, eveyrone, of course)
<fabbione> there will be hw yes but not a T2000
<fabbione> there won't be time to play with hw anyway
<tmarble> One thing I'd like to do is update my notes into a form of documentation that can be used more generally
<fabbione> make sense..
<tmarble> so, which specs have you signed up for (and/or put on the agenda)
<tmarble> trust me, I'm going to work (I was just using the word "play" in jest)
<fabbione> all the sparc stuff, udev/devmapper/raid/lvm
<fabbione> and others..
<fabbione> i can't remember
<fabbione> the schedule will remind me :)
<tmarble> cool
<fabbione> yeah i know what you mean
<fabbione> but i can tell you from experience that there isn't much time for hacking around
<fabbione> as in working on real hw
<fabbione> just talk and spec writing
<tmarble> are you saying it would be a BAD idea to bring hw/
<tmarble> ?
<fabbione> i am saying that is pointless because usually the load level of spec stuff is so high, that if you get one hour free you enjoy it as such :)
<fabbione> talk with other people... socialize
<fabbione> get coffee.. etc.
<fabbione> brb
<tmarble> hrm... ok... well I may try to get it just in case anyway
<fabbione> up to you really, but imho it's not worth the troubles of carrying it around
<tmarble> ok
#ubuntu-ports 2006-11-01
<tmarble> fabbione: ping
<fabbione> tmarble: pong
<tmarble> ciao!  i'm wondering how one finds out what the UDS schedule will look like?
<tmarble> at what point does it "do the magic" and put specs into timeslots (etc.)?  and how can I find out about all the ancilarry (i.e. non-spec) events?
<fabbione> tmarble: we will have a schedule soon.. but it's basically 50 minutes sessions + 10 minutes break all day long (+ break for lunch)
<tmarble> on the hour?
<fabbione> we start at 9 am and each session in 60
<tmarble> going until....?
<fabbione> can't remember... 17:30 i think
<tmarble> k
<fabbione> gimme a sec to check
<tmarble> FWIW I will have a T2000 rev2 with me :)
<fabbione> yeah 9 -> 17:30
<fabbione> ok :)
<fabbione> the details of the schedule will be published daily
<tmarble> ok
<fabbione> non-specs events are arranged on the fly
<tmarble> I'm pretty excited about it.. we actually have *lots* of people attending: http://blogs.sun.com/tmarble/entry/ubuntu_developer_summit
<fabbione> yes and nobody out of that list told me till 2 hours ago
<fabbione> i was expecting an email from Simon
<fabbione> but he did never answer
<fabbione> now i need to see if we can arrange a dinner or something
<fabbione> the blog is empty?
<tmarble> hmm
<tmarble> wow, that's wierd.. like it didn't get published?
<fabbione> yeps
<fabbione> it's empty
<tmarble> my bad -- apparently didn't push the right button... try again now (let me know what you think ;-)
<fabbione> eheh there it is
<fabbione> oky doky :)
#ubuntu-ports 2006-11-04
<Dvalin> anyone around?
